# 87 VW Fox Coupe



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

*87 VW Fox Coupe *Pictures Only**

Id like this thread to be all about the Fox Coupe, please.. this is where i would like to hear opinions.. and see your cars and give you opinions, "chit chat" a little bit, give me hints, how to make my car look better, i give full honest opinions 

and first things first, i wanna say, i do not like lifter nor stock Fox's unless its dealer condition, i love my Fox's LOW, or slammed, its when they look good, and i dont really like the wagons, or 4 doors but if its clean, i will defiantly give it a :thumbup::thumbup: 

and id like this thread to be 87-89's the 90's front end look funny 

anyways id love to see some action on this thread eace: 



 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

*Day ONE what it looked like*

When i laid my eyes on this particular FOX idk what happened but i said, I HAVE to HAVE this one, my first Fox


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

*Then*

A lil Picasa edit


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

*Reken Meshi wheels*

When i has the Rekens on it


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

*Some more pictures*


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

*the Jetta next to my Fox*

MY Fox and my Jetta


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

*More pix*

some more good shots


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

*Roof Rack*

I got the roof rack, before i sold the Turbines(e21 wheels)


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

*13' i just got*

The wheels i picked up recently


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

*Wolfsburg steering wheel in my Fox?*

the steering wheel


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

*What she looks like Today!*

I just took this picture earlier today... what do you guys think???? how does she look>??


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

*some older pix*

i dug these pix up.. i forgot to post. these were taken a WHILE back 





sitting on some mk2 steels


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

*I miss those wheels!!!*

These looked reaaally good on the Fox


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

*RIP!!!!!!*

Rest in peace Foxy you helped me out alot when i needed parts off you  

i know im :screwy:


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

*LIME green*

always take it to self car wash and give it cute car washes in my bikini


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

I'd like to see a pic under the hood of that Audi 80 turbo diesel!


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

QuantumSyncro said:


> I'd like to see a pic under the hood of that Audi 80 turbo diesel!


 I dont have a picture, maybe i can get one, if i can get a hold of my cousins on skype:laugh:


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Abel Turanskiy said:


> I dont have a picture, maybe i can get one, if i can get a hold of my cousins on skype:laugh:


 That would be great, I'd love to see the intake / turbo setup and intercooler on those, but if you can't get it no prob.


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

QuantumSyncro said:


> That would be great, I'd love to see the intake / turbo setup and intercooler on those, but if you can't get it no prob.


 until i do, post a pic of that quantum! i wanna see that bad boy, i love quantums!


----------



## bigdaddykool99 (Jan 13, 2011)

Abel Turanskiy said:


> These looked reaaally good on the Fox


 thats a nice car brother


----------



## tgard123 (Sep 26, 2010)

EWWWW!


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

tgard123 said:


> EWWWW!


thanks for your lousy opinion


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Abel Turanskiy said:


> until i do, post a pic of that quantum! i wanna see that bad boy, i love quantums!


Well it's been gone for years but not forgotten. I have some better pics of it somewhere but this is the only one I have right now.

You'll have to forgive the quality, it's a scan of an old polaroid.


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

QuantumSyncro said:


> Well it's been gone for years but not forgotten. I have some better pics of it somewhere but this is the only one I have right now.
> 
> You'll have to forgive the quality, it's a scan of an old polaroid.


WOW what a clean beauty! i love Quantums and my fav color looks great on it! i need me a coupe, Audi Fox and then im set!


----------



## tgard123 (Sep 26, 2010)

Abel Turanskiy said:


> thanks for your lousy opinion


:heart:

Its Tom :laugh:


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

tgard123 said:


> EWWWW!


Please note that there is no place for this kind of behavior in the Fox Forum 

Thank you for your consideration 
Jesse


Oh, and nice Fox by the way to the OP. Slammed isn't really my thing but I'm not a hater and won't post unnecessary opinions. On a side note, you say you only like the coupes...I think the wagon is the best looking, though I own a coupe...I would trade it in a heartbeat for a wagon


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

I have a what your calling a _Coupe_ and a few others.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

j-boogie253 said:


>


My car sure has changed a bit since this picture was taken.


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

doppelfaust said:


> My car sure has changed a bit since this picture was taken.


what part of Washington are you Fox guys meeting??? im from Oregon id sure love to swap meet and show cars someday with all you guys.... i like your clean badgeless grille! want one!


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

Banned wagon said:


> I have a what your calling a _Coupe_ and a few others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beyondkustom (Aug 9, 2006)

Abel Turanskiy said:


> Banned wagon said:
> 
> 
> > wish i had all the money in the world like you do
> ...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Yep foxes are cheap, but here in Ca the state will give you 800-1500 for your car. Then they crush them, with no lay over at a junk yard. So needless to say the fox population in the state of CA is on the rapid decline. You rarely see them on Craigslist any more.


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

beyondkustom said:


> Abel Turanskiy said:
> 
> 
> > doesn't take a lot of money to have a fleet of foxes, nobody wants these cars, so you can pick them up dirt cheap, if not free. hell, where i live, people can't give these things away, i've seen way too many mint foxes get sent to the junkyard because nobody wants them  friend of mine scrapped an immaculate fax wagon a couple months ago after having it for sale for $300 obo & didn't get a single call on it. (i wish i could have taken it, but i don't have room/time/money for all my projects as it is)
> ...


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Banned wagon said:


> Yep foxes are cheap, but here in Ca the state will give you 800-1500 for your car. Then they crush them, with no lay over at a junk yard. So needless to say the fox population in the state of CA is on the rapid decline. You rarely see them on Craigslist any more.


Seems to be that way everywhere, especially with scrap prices where they are. A lot of the 200-400 Foxes that were out there are being bought by people who just haul to the scrap metal facility. That and people who had one don't want to fork over the money to fix the fuel pumps when they go out. Kids turn their noses up at something so basic when it's time for their first car, it's the entitlement mentality.

Yards that had some for parts are (and have been) crushing out their inventory too. The guys that buy for scrapping are just driving alleys trying to find stuff to buy and scrap.


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

A couple examples of what they look like before they disappear of the face of the earth 


AND remember these are just a couple i found pictures of. the other ones i still gotta look for, but no point, they are all gone :banghead::banghead:


Sometimes i take pix, In loving memory
RIP Foxes


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

So sad to see a Dasher in a jy let alone a Fox


----------



## javaninno (Mar 31, 2009)

alright, these seems like a good thread to post in for my questions. i'm probably gunna be pickin up an 88 fox coupe. supposedly 39k original miles (old man had it and couldn't get it to start, then the guy who bought it got it runnin and been drivin it for a few months). i guess it has a 1.9 in it? 4 speed. body is pretty nice, very minimal rust. i'm thinking of doing an aba swap into it down the road. would it be the same as doing an aba swap in a mk2 jetta?


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

javaninno said:


> alright, these seems like a good thread to post in for my questions. i'm probably gunna be pickin up an 88 fox coupe. supposedly 39k original miles (old man had it and couldn't get it to start, then the guy who bought it got it runnin and been drivin it for a few months). i guess it has a 1.9 in it? 4 speed. body is pretty nice, very minimal rust. i'm thinking of doing an aba swap into it down the road. would it be the same as doing an aba swap in a mk2 jetta?


im not good with swaps... but im sure you can put any think in a Fox as well as any other car, if you are looking for bolt on swaps, then you are limited to only INLINE motors, i would guess...eace:


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

javaninno said:


> i guess it has a 1.9 in it? 4 speed. body is pretty nice, very minimal rust. i'm thinking of doing an aba swap into it down the road. would it be the same as doing an aba swap in a mk2 jetta?


It'd be a 1.8 liter, same as 90% of VWs built between '85 and '95 or so. ABA swap is fairly easy, but not as easy as a Mk2 because the engine sits longitudinal, not transverse. Basically a few parts to find like a different oil filter flange, distributor block off and some other odds and ends. Take a stroll thru the FAQ - it's all covered there.


----------



## javaninno (Mar 31, 2009)

right on thanks guys


----------



## VRginster (Apr 28, 2008)

whats the suspension setup on the blue fox? im trying to get mine lower:thumbup:


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

VRginster said:


> whats the suspension setup on the blue fox? im trying to get mine lower:thumbup:


CUT them down lol thats what has been done lol


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

*Beautiful car*


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

Took the taillights off, and modified them to fit mine  I LOVE how they look, thank God i found me some, ive been looking for these taillights for a WHILE now, i got em for only 17.77$ im happy they look great!:laugh:


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

Met up with my brother in Christ, Tracy. 
His Fox still handles well. after him abusing it for the 800 mile trip he took  FOX POWER! cause they are great lil cars


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

*More pix of his car*

If he had the money to fix her up, he would. the fox looks look good close in person besides the digs and dingles


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

*Bug run*


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

*Rip fox*


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

You put 1st gen tail lights back on? Was your trunk leaking with the 2nd gen?


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

I want the spoiler and center trim piece where the license plate goes off that one in the yard!! and I need a Driver's side mirror that works:banghead:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

looks like a Audi 4000 Spoiler


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

Edcon91 II said:


> You put 1st gen tail lights back on? Was your trunk leaking with the 2nd gen?


i still have the 2nd gen taillight, and no they dont leak.. wiring is different tho


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

syncrogti said:


> I want the spoiler and center trim piece where the license plate goes off that one in the yard!! and I need a Driver's side mirror that works:banghead:


i wasnt thinking that time. i should of grabbed the spoiler. lol now its too late


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

Abel Turanskiy said:


> i still have the 2nd gen taillight, and no they dont leak.. wiring is different tho


My bad. The last pic you posted of your car with the white Fox had the 1st gen tails. I assumed that photo was more recent since you added it last. I am aware of the difference in wiring. I asked about leaking because it is common with this swap for water to leak into the trunk. The 2nd gen tails cannot create a good seal on their own because they don't match all 4 holes for the mounting studs on the 1st gen. If you did not use some kind of sealant when you installed them, expect your trunk to get wet.


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

That explains the mysteries water in the trunk!  i was thinking how this that get there?




Edcon91 II said:


> My bad. The last pic you posted of your car with the white Fox had the 1st gen tails. I assumed that photo was more recent since you added it last. I am aware of the difference in wiring. I asked about leaking because it is common with this swap for water to leak into the trunk. The 2nd gen tails cannot create a good seal on their own because they don't match all 4 holes for the mounting studs on the 1st gen. If you did not use some kind of sealant when you installed them, expect your trunk to get wet.


----------



## KBrusky (Jul 13, 2011)

I want a Fox D:!


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

KBrusky said:


> I want a Fox D:!


GET ONE SOON! Before they go extinct! one more just hit my nearest junkyard


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

I nearly shed a tear every time I see one in the yard. Especially since most of them have better bodies, interior than mine. My yards will not sell a complete car once they yard it.


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

Edcon91 II said:


> I nearly shed a tear every time I see one in the yard. Especially since most of them have better bodies, interior than mine. My yards will not sell a complete car once they yard it.


it makes me wanna back hand them when they say "its against out policy" lol sorry we cannot sell you the whole car.


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

I got really upset when i saw this sexy Red Fox :/ 


 


 

Theres a story behind this Quantum, i was going to buy it, but didn't, the clutch was HORRIBLY out on it. two months later, here it is it :/


----------



## wabbitwacing (Aug 11, 2011)

love your car. its inspiration for my next project. so sad my coupe is too rusty to put back together for cheap. it'll have to be the 4dr haha


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

wabbitwacing said:


> love your car. its inspiration for my next project. so sad my coupe is too rusty to put back together for cheap. it'll have to be the 4dr haha


 Please Feel free, WE'D love to see your COUPE and your 4D  Post pictures.


----------



## mtbrob (Oct 9, 2009)

Where in Oregon are you? 

And what yards are you going to?


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

mtbrob said:


> Where in Oregon are you?
> 
> And what yards are you going to?


 Portland


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

Can't save em all I guess. I'd like to have one of each myself. I passed up a 91 4 door for 300 bucks and it turned up at pick-n-pull recently. There's a coupe for sale down the road for 500 right now. Needs a fuel pump and a little de- tweekerfication. Might have to rescue that one cause I'm gonna need a new daily as soon as my wagon gets nice and cozy in a shop for the winter.


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

lilgreydentwagen said:


> Can't save em all I guess. I'd like to have one of each myself. I passed up a 91 4 door for 300 bucks and it turned up at pick-n-pull recently. There's a coupe for sale down the road for 500 right now. Needs a fuel pump and a little de- tweekerfication. Might have to rescue that one cause I'm gonna need a new daily as soon as my wagon gets nice and cozy in a shop for the winter.


 HEY if you Live in Portland, and you wanna pass up the coupe for 5 bills. ill scoop it


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

Abel Turanskiy said:


> HEY if you Live in Portland, and you wanna pass up the coupe for 5 bills. ill scoop it


 I live about 250 miles north of you. In Arlington, wa. I have to sell my subaru wagon before I am able to buy this one. Hopefully he still has it in a few weeks.


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

I see a MK1 Scirocco in that second pic.


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

Abel Turanskiy said:


> The wheels i picked up recently


 Those wheels make me horny.


----------



## Murder_MItt_Dubbs (May 20, 2008)

CHECK IT:::::: 

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=426209 

white 87 coupe with 81,000 original miles. 
$300!!


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

Murder_MItt_Dubbs said:


> CHECK IT::::::
> 
> http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=426209
> 
> ...


OH SEXY!!! Oklahoma sooo far :/ i dont think id drive all the way there to pick it up.  i hope SOME one buys it and puts it to good use. its a white coupe. come on people! :banghead:


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

lilgreydentwagen said:


> I live about 250 miles north of you. In Arlington, wa. I have to sell my subaru wagon before I am able to buy this one. Hopefully he still has it in a few weeks.


Its very worth it, buy it. if you have problems. GET on Vortex and just ask..


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

Abel Turanskiy said:


> Its very worth it, buy it. if you have problems. GET on Vortex and just ask..


Hehe. I'm pretty sure I can handle anything a fox can throw at me. I've put in some work. Had my wagon goin on 8 years now. It's on its 2nd engine and trans building a 3rd atm.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Abel Turanskiy said:


> OH SEXY!!! Oklahoma sooo far :/ i dont think id drive all the way there to pick it up.  i hope SOME one buys it and puts it to good use. its a white coupe. come on people! :banghead:


Ugh, no. That guy has had that coupe for sale for at least three years. I don't think you could pay me to fix all the things that have probably gone wrong with it sitting in that field.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice fox dude.
was that a silver rocco in the back ground.
Man you ran across a load 2 door in junk yard.
So I am used to the A-1 chassis and just learned more on the mk2's.
So did that engine and tranny mounts change on the fox's.
I want a mk2 2 door jetta but I like the pop out's on the fox.
The reason for the mk2 jetta is that I put a 02j and run a long stroke 16v boosted 
to limit of the wallet.
Can a the fox be treated the same?
Last but not least the transmission out of some of the passats would bolt in the fox..
I have some 16v stuff and two rocco's,I want to fix the second and possibly trade the second.
I knew I rememberd the name hows the wagon?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

83mk2scirocco said:


> The reason for the mk2 jetta is that I put a 02j and run a long stroke 16v boosted
> to limit of the wallet. Can a the fox be treated the same? Last but not least the transmission out of some of the passats would bolt in the fox..?


Passat tranny won't fit the Fox. Neither will any other VAG transmission except Quantums and Audi Coupe/4000 (non-Quattro of course) because the Fox shares their longitudinal layout. The 'long-stroke' 16V may fit but there are several issues with putting a 16V in a Fox. If 'long-stroke' means the 2 liter '9A' engine which shares the lower deck height of the 1.8 liter motors, then it will barely fit under the hood if you use a Euro 16V Audi manifold. The stock 16V manifold won't fit under the hood. If by 'long-stroke' you mean an ABA/16V hybrid or 'AEG clone'(?) then I have no clue but I would bet that the taller motor will cause significant problems.


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

kerensky said:


> Passat tranny won't fit the Fox. Neither will any other VAG transmission except Quantums and Audi Coupe/4000 (non-Quattro of course) because the Fox shares their longitudinal layout.


What about all the longitudinal Passats? The B1, B2, and B5 are all definitely longitudinal...


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

sippin.fnordies said:


> What about all the longitudinal Passats? The B1, B2, and B5 are all definitely longitudinal...


we dont have B1 or B2s in America. well at least non that i know of.


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

kerensky said:


> Ugh, no. That guy has had that coupe for sale for at least three years. I don't think you could pay me to fix all the things that have probably gone wrong with it sitting in that field.


in that case for me, for 2bills. ID do it. my personal opinion


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

Abel Turanskiy said:


> we dont have B1 or B2s in America. well at least non that i know of.


B1+North America=Dasher
B2+North America=Quantum

The weird part is that they went from longitudinal to transverse then back again. My guess is that the years with longitudinal drive trains are the years that offer synco/quattro models, but many of those years had a FWD base model that might have a reasonably compatible trans.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Abel Turanskiy said:


> we dont have B1 or B2s in America. well at least non that i know of.


the dasher,but I was l thinking of a 02a type of tranny.
I have seen some passats with the longigtunical engine.
I forgot the long word so I made that one up.
long stroke would be a aba/16v head


----------



## Dj_Rasta_vw (Oct 4, 2006)

Here is my coupe from puerto rico a few extra goodiees in its heart https://picasaweb.google.com/100198...hkey=Gv1sRgCNv3vLjg14-tJQ#5648125914654495106


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

Dj_Rasta_vw said:


> Here is my coupe from puerto rico a few extra goodiees in its heart https://picasaweb.google.com/100198...hkey=Gv1sRgCNv3vLjg14-tJQ#5648125914654495106


I like this one!! Post some more pictures of it, some bigger photos please.


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

sippin.fnordies said:


> B1+North America=Dasher
> B2+North America=Quantum
> 
> The weird part is that they went from longitudinal to transverse then back again. My guess is that the years with longitudinal drive trains are the years that offer synco/quattro models, but many of those years had a FWD base model that might have a reasonably compatible trans.


well yea i knew that. i just wanted to say. we dont call em Passats here


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Not to thread jack but,








I had a 76,it was my second car.It blew up when I was 20.
I had dreams of fixing it for next 17 years.I got a scirocco and the dreams stopped.


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

83mk2scirocco said:


> Not to thread jack but,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay where is this?? i like it, its a Passat B1?? and the plates look like it might be Washington or Oregon, do you still have it, and are you in any of the two states i listed?


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-04-15_19-19-03_15 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

my fox


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

ChevyAndVW said:


> 2011-04-15_19-19-03_15 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr
> 
> my fox


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bugsy98nb (Oct 31, 2003)

this lil guy may be in my furture, currently belongs to a friend who is looking to upgrade to a diesel golf. 
he is a 89  

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6163799933/


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

I got bored so i started to draw the future for my fox, what do you guys think???


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Like it! I'm not into stretched tires for my Fox but like the look of it in other people's! Oh and your exhaust would need to be moved to the other side to get out of the way of the gas tank :thumbup: 

Would like to see more Fox drawings on the forum! The recent Fox Body Repair Manual that's been put up has some cool drawings and diagrams and it got me thinking about drawings of it, t-shirt material, and stuff opcorn:

Here's my Coupe at the Fox farm and also back at OSCR'08



















It looks much different nowadays, and will look even more different soon, but that can be seen/followed on the build thread :thumbup:


----------



## 2 diesel cars (Jan 2, 2012)

*Alan !!! Bro*

First off I always have and always will love your fox

Second mine is down my springs blew in the front and it's slow damn diesel I'm having problems with second gear either the linkage or bushings are shot. It's march are you home yet ?? In Guelph! 

I'll get pics soon. My gf has a new 2012 journey dodge a d hates hates my fox! I need her to be nicer needs a lot of work 

Alain help ! If ur in canada gimme ur number or email if ur not lol 

Sold my smart car so it's all fox for now


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Aaron, good to hear from you but please PM or email me instead of hijacking someone else's thread! :sly: talk to you soon, I should be back in the end of March


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

:wave:


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

*NEW Wheels*

Its going to be a while before these actually get mounted to my Fox... does anyone object?? would these look good on my Blue Fox??


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah, they would - but 5 lug?!


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

redone17 said:


> Yeah, they would - but 5 lug?!


cant i get adapters?


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

With that much lip, I doubt the offset is conducive to adapters... What is the ET?


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

doppelfaust said:


> With that much lip, I doubt the offset is conducive to adapters... What is the ET?


they are 6 inch wide..


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Abel Turanskiy said:


> they are 6 inch wide..


ET means offset. He's looking for a number printed on the wheel somewhere that will read something like "ET40"

That's the number that will tell you if adapters will push the wheels too far out


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

doppelfaust said:


> With that much lip, I doubt the offset is conducive to adapters... What is the ET?


ET22 is what I found engraved in the wheel


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

What's the lug pattern? 5x100? I think that's going to be too low of an offset to get adapters in there.


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

doppelfaust said:


> What's the lug pattern? 5x100? I think that's going to be too low of an offset to get adapters in there.


Lug pattern is 5/ 6 series bmw i think


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

*Got some new wheels*

Well how does she look???


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

I like them, looks great - BMW wheels are the best choice for a Fox in my opinion. Can't beat perfect fitment too :thumbup:


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

alaincopter said:


> I like them, looks great - BMW wheels are the best choice for a Fox in my opinion. Can't beat perfect fitment too :thumbup:


Thanks guy! 
My next set of wheels are gonna have to be the BBS Mahles, size 13. they are the same as the ones i got now just an inch wider and lower ET. 
I like your wheels WAAAYY better stock grey/silver then black. don't listen to what anyone says they look good. your car looks good. im jealous of the color. i love it! id call it the "FOXY FOX"


----------



## Beetle.freak (Apr 16, 2009)

Abel Turanskiy said:


> the steering wheel


I have the same wheel in my 93'


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

I used to have that same wheel in my wagon. My friend harassed me for 6 years to sell it to him. I'm still kicking myself months later. :banghead:


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

lilgreydentwagen said:


> I used to have that same wheel in my wagon. My friend harassed me for 6 years to sell it to him. I'm still kicking myself months later. :banghead:


I dont think id sell it for even 2bills, its brand new pretty much! It really is! I had one in great condition, and sold it for 70 bucks, kicked myself for months as well lol then bot another one that was in fair condition, and wasn't happy about that one. Until I came across this one, which is in wonderful condition. And I told myself I wouldn't sell it


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

A nice sunny day came up, and i drove my bucket up to this "Vista house" looking good eh?:laugh:


----------

